# New library from westgate studios



## timzydee (Feb 7, 2006)

Announcing the

*WESTGATE STUDIOS
MODULAR SERIES*

All-new 24 bit libraries recorded by Grammy Award Winning Engineer Tim Kimsey
for Gigastudio 3 & Kontakt 2.

Since the inception of software based samplers such as Gigastudio we have used the best cutting edge libraries and learned from what has made them great in the practical everyday working environment. We have applied the most useful features, trimmed the fat and filled in the gaps to bring you a series of libraries that not only give you feature-rich comprehensive instruments but makes them easier to use and easier to buy.

Besides the normal Long Note Sustain and Short Note instruments you?ll additionally find these unique features?

*LEGATO INSTRUMENTS:*
The most important feature of these libraries is the inclusion of Legato instruments. We have sampled every interval up and down from 1 half step to an octave. Using Gigastudio's imidi rules and Kontakt 2 scripting you'll get smooth connections between notes and each instrument?s characteristic sound between notes?all without the need to run any additional software tools. The inclusion of the interval samples adds realism that today's sampler technology demands. Additionally the instruments will include the Legato playing style for EVERY dynamic layer across the instrument in both Vibrato and Non-Vibrato variations.

*REPETITION SAMPLES:*
When recording the legato transitions we also recorded multiple versions of ?same note? repetitions for every dynamic layer. The samples are triggered in much the same way as Legato and will allow for seamless repetition of a single note. In fact the repetition samples are built into the Legato instruments and are completely controllable by the user. Now you no longer have to load dozens of instruments to accommodate different rhythms and tempos. Simply press a keyswitch to enter Repetition mode and manually play any rhythm you like for any amount of time and then press another keyswitch to return to normal Legato mode.

*ATTACK and REPETITION STRENGTH:*
We have also included Attack samples that can be controlled in real-time within the Long Note Sustain instruments and Legato instruments. This is achieved with the use of meticulously edited instrument samples, not a filter. If you need a more aggressive attack, simply push up on the Mod. Wheel. You can also enter a value (0-127) representing a strength setting into your sequencing software at the beginning of a section or ride the Mod. Wheel throughout the performance live. (The Repetition samples have the same control available.)

*SAMPLER FEATURES:*
We have taken full advantage of the sampler?s features such as Round Robin. For each Short Note sample, there are 3 variations which are cycled automatically as you play to eliminate the so-called ?machine gun? effect most often noticeable with repeated notes. You?ll also find a complete set of Release Triggered samples that are keyswitchable. Use them only when you want without having to load a separate instrument. With Gigastudio's Stacking feature you now have access to "Super" instruments, such as 5 velocities layers of Legato, that would not be possible otherwise

*MUCH more:*
We have designed each instrument to be an all inclusive set with additional playing techniques such as Trills, Runs, Changing Dynamics and some unusual Effects.

*MODULES:*
We have organized each library so that it focuses on a single instrument family within a section in most cases. The first library to be available will be the?

*Double Reeds Vol. 1*
which will include
*Oboe* (solo), *English Horn *(solo) and *Oboe Section *(3 players)

This library is *COMING SOON*.

MP3 demos will be made available as the release draws near along with a complete list of everything that is included.

If you would like more information on the special introductory price and to be notified when it is available, send an email to [email protected] or visit us at westgatestudios.com for the latest information.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

There's already a thread about your library...although it isn't all official and stuff so I guess this is better.


----------



## timzydee (Feb 7, 2006)

I was just informed of this forum yesterday, so I thought I should come over and let you guys know the official info on the library.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2006)

Tim, Glad to see you hear. I'm looking forward to your library.

Forgive Chocothrax. This forum doesn't have strict controls so people can say what they please good or bad. It's not developer controlled.

Think of this place as a club and you'll do fine here.

I look forward to hearing the demos.

Glad you got my invite.

Best,

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

Uhhh i'm sorry? Just saying theres already a thread I hope I wasn't too harsh.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2006)

It's just that people aren't use to free speach. So when they're new you gotta be gentle. Then once they've posted for a while and get a feel of the place, why, then you can treat 'em like the dogs that we all are.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

Are you joking? I can't tell.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2006)

Are you kidding?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

No.


----------



## Xtatic (Feb 7, 2006)

hahah oh my god :D


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> No.



"No" what? You're not making yourself very clear.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought no was pretty clear but how about- No, you moron. 8)


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 7, 2006)

Choco, you sound delusional like someone who's been editing screeching piccolo runs too long? Surely these lower harmonious WG instruments will relieve you of some hot air? Be patient my friend....:lol:

I toss a coin out in sympathy....I don't envy you with Ned (the ex-bouncer who lives in YOUR OWN HOME TOWN) as your slave driver either. :shock:

You may 'think' you're free, but we're watching you're every move! 8)


----------



## Ed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hopefully this will mean A NICE OBOE FOR once. :o 

And man, you really gotta do flute and clarinet. Then I will not have to buy VSL flutes at all. In fact, I doubt I will now especially as this is announced this.

Ed


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 7, 2006)

welcome timzydee!! Cant wait to hear some demos, happen to be in the market for some new woods 8) 

jose, choc0-you guys are cute


----------



## lux (Feb 7, 2006)

the hollywood sound is more like...the hollywood sound....how could I acquire the hollywood sound without getting close to the hollywood sound.....wood....ound....

..nice announcement Timzydee, look forward to the demos, lot of happy westgate owners here.

luca


----------



## Ed (Feb 7, 2006)

lux said:


> the hollywood sound is more like...the hollywood sound....how could I acquire the hollywood sound without getting close to the hollywood sound.....wood....ound....
> 
> ..nice announcement Timzydee, look forward to the demos, lot of happy westgate owners here.
> 
> luca



I dont get you guys making fun of that NS thread. Do you say there is or there is not a hollywood sound?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

Ed said:


> lux said:
> 
> 
> > the hollywood sound is more like...the hollywood sound....how could I acquire the hollywood sound without getting close to the hollywood sound.....wood....ound....
> ...



I guess this is what happens when I don't do my thread offcourse warning. The main funny thing about all that is to see multiple aliases of people arguing with each other.


----------



## timzydee (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes Ed, that's the idea. When I first started using Gigastudio 5 or 6 years ago I thought libraries were way too expensive and then when VSL came out, I KNEW they were too expensive for most struggling composers. Now that Gigastudio can do just about everything VSL can, we can offer the same features at a fraction of the cost. Our plan is to finish up the woodwinds first and then move on to other orchestral and non-orchestral instruments. To me, oboe was the obvious first choice as a release. Most sampled oboes come short of "great". Even VSL's Horizon Oboe is a little "off" to my ears. The real question now is which should come next Flute or Clarinet?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

Flute please!


----------



## timzydee (Feb 7, 2006)

One quick note. The Clarinet lib would include Bb, Eb, Bass, Contra, and Bb Section.
The flute lib would include, Flute, Alto, Piccolo and Flute section. I could also include Bass Flute but only if the demand for it was really there.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

Clarinets are ugly sounding.


----------



## Ed (Feb 7, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> Clarinets are ugly sounding.



:roll:


----------



## Ed (Feb 7, 2006)

timzydee said:


> Most sampled oboes come short of "great". Even VSL's Horizon Oboe is a little "off" to my ears.


That is true, and for French Oboe they only sampled p and f for all instruments in that collection! POINTLESS. The f is way too harsh so you have to use p, plus it isnt the best sound (but the [p dynamic of the ab clarinet is quite nice) I think the best sounding oboe is miroslv until I hear yours, but of course miroslav doesnt have performance tools. I hope Im impressed!  



> The real question now is which should come next Flute or Clarinet?



Flute, I think. But you know I'd like to buy solo clarinet and flute seperatly, and then you do a "bunch of clarinets" and "bunch of flutes" lib next, that you can buy. The only reason I suggest this is that we get the solo clarinet and flute quicker 

Will there be repetitions when doing repeated legato, like VSLs performance trills?

Ed


----------



## jc5 (Feb 7, 2006)

timzydee said:


> One quick note. The Clarinet lib would include Bb, Eb, Bass, Contra, and Bb Section.
> The flute lib would include, Flute, Alto, Piccolo and Flute section. I could also include Bass Flute but only if the demand for it was really there.



My vote would be for clarinets - getting a good Eb and contra (in addition to the other more 'common' variants) is something to look forward to.

A bass flute done with full legato etc. would also be a significant value in my view. Its hard enough to come across _bad_ samples of such instruments, let alone well done and comprehensive ones.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2006)

Perhaps a poll should be initiated.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 7, 2006)

timzydee said:


> Yes Ed, that's the idea. When I first started using Gigastudio 5 or 6 years ago I thought libraries were way too expensive and then when VSL came out, I KNEW they were too expensive for most struggling composers. Now that Gigastudio can do just about everything VSL can, we can offer the same features at a fraction of the cost. Our plan is to finish up the woodwinds first and then move on to other orchestral and non-orchestral instruments. To me, oboe was the obvious first choice as a release. Most sampled oboes come short of "great". Even VSL's Horizon Oboe is a little "off" to my ears. The real question now is which should come next Flute or Clarinet?



Clarinet please! Clarinets are the best!
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Heh - Tim I think you're already a fixture here - if you want to initiate a poll on what the VI masses want and need help let me know.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 8, 2006)

hehe you know, if you ask me a nice solo trumpet would be good.

my personal opinion is that the flute and the clarinet of vsl is already good sounding, but that doesn't matter really. i understand the point that there should be a flute which can be purchased alone or "just as".

... but i think what would be really great is a niiice solo trumpet, with legato, repetition, some runs or fx. because there is really no solo trumpet with all that features.


----------



## lux (Feb 8, 2006)

Tim,

Worra, Sonic Implants, Precisionsound and many other demostrated how download sale method works succesfully, even for large files.

Any chance to have modules downloadable?

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 8, 2006)

lux said:


> Tim,
> 
> Worra, Sonic Implants, Precisionsound and many other demostrated how download sale method works succesfully, even for large files.
> 
> ...



Indeed - I would say the chance of me impulse buying a downloadable sound is double!


----------



## IvanP (Feb 8, 2006)

Definitely clarinets!


----------



## timzydee (Feb 8, 2006)

I have condidered the download idea but I need to get on a server with virtually unlimited space and transfer requirements because the individual instruments will each be over 1GB. And the library will contiually grow.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 8, 2006)

I applaud your efforts in making good inexpensive sample instruments. Any word on what the price will be per module?

Jose


----------



## FrozeN (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Tim, this looks really really really promising!

Duh it's time for me to get rid of my Giga3 phobia.. :shock: (still using 2.5 here :oops: )

I assume the libraries will be recorded fairly "dry" am I correct?

And yes, would be lovely if there are downloadable versions to order.

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## timzydee (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing to fear in Giga 3.

The recordings were made in the studio's A room which is a good size with the mics about 6 feet away to pick up just enough ambience. We'll have keyswitchable release samples so that you can choose when to hear the room or not.

I'll probably announce the price once I've got some demos ready. Think Horizon Oboe but much more affordable.


----------



## jc5 (Feb 8, 2006)

timzydee said:


> Think Horizon Oboe but much more affordable.



I certainly hope so! Much as I think the French Oboe is a great set of samples, I certainly find it pricey for a single instrument.. :oops: (the Eb clarinet and english horn are just incomplete 'bonus' instruments after all - though in a substantial VSL kind of way! - ... that have no beneficial effect on the upgrade path.. :cry: )


I still find the fact that in the sample world triple woodwind unisons seem to be some sort of defacto standard more than a bit of a head scratcher... (not a criticism of Westgate, everyone does it! :x ) Who writes for triple unisons of the same instrument in real life? :? 
I would love to see some doubled patches - together with the other members of each family, one could then do some real triple (or quadruple) wind scoring...

After the winds I would certainly like to see Westgate cover the brass. Doubled horns anyone?  :wink:


----------



## timzydee (Feb 8, 2006)

The thinking on triple unison is to achieve a slightly bigger sound than the more typical double unison. And very useful if you are simulating a wind band rather than orchestra. Of course for that you'd need an army of clarinets as well.


----------



## zion15 (Feb 9, 2006)

tim,

you might be interested in knowing that a hosting company called dreamhost offers 20 gigs of hd space and 1 terabyte (that's 1000 gigs for those who don't know) of bandwidth as standard and their most expensive $60 a month business account has 90gb of space plus 2,2 terabytes of bandwidth per month by default. 

i don't know how much instruments and sales you're estimating to have but if it's under the whole vsl-size and under 2k orders per month, you should be safe hehe.

note that i'm in no way affiliated with them and i'm not using their hosting but i've heard good things of them from several trustworthy sources. and furthermore, i would very much be interested in downloadable instruments too since it's always a huge hassle to order cds / dvds from outside europe - it takes way shorter time and way less effort to just download the data :wink: 

thanks anyway, looks like a really promising concept and the previous woodwinds collection sounded very good judging by demos!


----------



## timzydee (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing people might be missing is that this is a growing library. The bigger it gets, the bigger the demands on bandwidth and space get. Another consideration is that the size is always twice as big because there is a Giga and Kontakt version. Space isn't as big a deal as bandwidth. It will take a while to reach 100+GB, but if it is popular, monthly bandwidth can dwindle quickly. But I see too that they simply charge you for what you go over. Another issue is speed if you are sharing bandwidth with others. But if you are on a dedicated machine you aren't sharing, right? I'm just sort of thinking out loud and typing it. Perhaps the solution is multiple accounts. Not sure how they work that?


----------



## sghoughton (Feb 9, 2006)

I know i'd be perfectly willing to pay for the privilege of downloading something - it would still be far far cheaper than shipping and you'd still avoid the import crap fees.

steve


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 9, 2006)

Even if it takes a couple days to download it is a lot more appealing than getting it delivered the usual way. For delivery here to Canada I find it takes about 1-2 weeks and then you have the hassle of trying to be home when the Fedex guy comes. You could always charge a little more for this download service since people would be saving money from not having it shipped.


----------



## lux (Feb 9, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> Even if it takes a couple days to download it is a lot more appealing than getting it delivered the usual way. For delivery here to Canada I find it takes about 1-2 weeks and then you have the hassle of trying to be home when the Fedex guy comes. You could always charge a little more for this download service since people would be saving money from not having it shipped.



ditto. absolutely agree.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 9, 2006)

generally i like the idea of downloading libs, but i have that funny thought in my head all the time:

imagine that soon you can buy every library online and you have to store them sooner or later on a dvd or so, just in case your HD crashes etc.

since you don't have a package anymore which you could put on the shelf and feel proud about filling it up, you do that with all these bruned safety-dvds, sort them and find a nice place up there.

then one day there is a police routine which does some examination against pirating etc. and they find all your self-toasted dvds on the shelf which you legally purchased time ago.

.... and then try to explain the officer how a deal is done these days.


i mean of course they should know that, but i think there are quite some police men out there who even don't know how to spell "windows".


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 9, 2006)

Waywyn said:


> generally i like the idea of downloading libs, but i have that funny thought in my head all the time:
> 
> imagine that soon you can buy every library online and you have to store them sooner or later on a dvd or so, just in case your HD crashes etc.
> 
> ...



So how often do the police come into your home to rummage through your cd's?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 9, 2006)

remember alex lives in Germany :wink:


----------



## timzydee (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good service or system to control the purchasing side of downloadable software?


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 9, 2006)

Evan Gamble said:


> remember alex lives in Germany :wink:



that's it dude


----------



## lux (Feb 9, 2006)

timzydee said:


> Does anyone know of a good service or system to control the purchasing side of downloadable software?



Tim, usually downloadable systems are based on a classic shopping card attached to an hidden location files system. once the customer pay he's taken on a page where he can download the files, but he doesnt know where they are because address is usually masked.

You can limit downloads to the number of files+ 20% more in consideration of errors and bad downloads. Once the customer has downloaded his maximum times, he cannot do it anymore, unless the developer reset the download times for him.

You can trace how many times he downloaded and when he did for each file.

others create some temporary packages and remove the link after 24/48 hours or more depending on the size of the file. I personally prefer the download times option, actually used by Sampletekk and others.

Luca


----------



## mouse (Jul 14, 2018)

Am I doing this right? Do I get the new golden shovel award? :D


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 14, 2018)

Golden something


----------



## Guffy (Jul 14, 2018)

Get out.


----------



## erica-grace (Jul 14, 2018)

sghoughton said:


> I know i'd be perfectly willing to pay for the privilege of downloading something




Wow. How many of us would be saying that today?


----------



## mouse (Jul 14, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Wow. How many of us would be saying that today?



Interesting how things have changed over the years isn't it


----------



## desert (Jul 15, 2018)

CDs > SSD


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 15, 2018)

mouse said:


> Am I doing this right? Do I get the new golden shovel award? :D


well done mouse, you beat @SchnookyPants to it!


----------

